# Bearded Dragon and Woodies



## Mavrick (Oct 30, 2012)

I know meal worms are a special treat type for 1+ year old dragons. But what about woodies? I got a box for feeding a rescue bird but he didn't make it, and was curious if they aren't too bad for beardies. They are about the same size as my beardie's head, if that gives a small indicator as to his size for you. Otherwise, I'll see if my ducks like them!

Thanks guys.


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 30, 2012)

I used them as a staple for my beardy similar nutrition heck of a lot easier to breed!


----------



## Juicey1990 (Oct 30, 2012)

they're great for beardies, packed full of goodness!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 31, 2012)

An excellent food item for izards that are considerably more nutritous than crickets. Can be dusted with vitamins and minerals and gut loaded to further improve their nutritional value. As mentioned, they are quite easy to rear (only require carrot) and well worth the effort to be able to utilise them as a staple diet for lizards.

Blue


----------



## 007_lizards (Oct 31, 2012)

I would recommend them - beardies find them great. Just feed them on carrots to keep them alive while they are and dust with vitamins before feeding.


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 31, 2012)

woodies are great for beardies! Usually a combo between crickets and woodies and appropriate vegies is the best


----------



## Skitzmixer (Oct 31, 2012)

My beardies enjoy eating woodies, i dont enjoy them when they dont eat them somehow climb out over the fluon, and then decide to breed in the enclosure and i basically have a colony of woodies in the enclosure. I've cleaned it out several times and i still keep finding them! haha.


----------



## Umbral (Oct 31, 2012)

I started a colony of woodies as I got tired of paying pet shop prices for them and haven't looked back! Started with about 200 and they have bred to the thousands. Cost about $30 to get set up and now I put in some dry dog biscuits and carrots when I remember too.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 31, 2012)

Mavrick said:


> They are about the same size as my beardie's head, if that gives a small indicator as to his size for you.



Woodies are great nutritionally, the size between the food item and beardie may throw question over suitability or not. As others have suggested you could breed a colony to get feeders a more suitable size.

Saying that the beardie could possibly smash a woodie that size, but I personally would avoid something that large in respect to the lizards head.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a question for all of you breeding woodies. How do you go about your breeding/ feeding routine? 
I have 2 tubs of woodies with both aprox 1000 in each. one is where i sift all my small/younger woodies in to and the other is full of much larger woodies atm. 


Do i feed the larger adults? or do i feed the mid sized ones and just feed more? i have 2 large EWD, 4 Adult beardies and 1 juvie beardie all feeding off this. 


Atm im feeding mostly the larger ones out but if they are my breeders then ill have none left yea? 


Any help would be great. To the op i was spending 93 bucks a fortnight on crickets and now dont spend and once i get the feeding routine right ill be cheering. also look in to silkworms. if you get a mulberry tree you can have them year round.  

Sorry for the life story size post lol. 

JD


----------



## Umbral (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm feeding two bearded dragons and two gillens from my colony. I only have one large storage box as a colony and use my mid to large size to feed, over winter my population drops as they don't breed as much in the colder weather however when summer comes around they breed back up to thousands. I haven't had an issue yet with running out of breeding stock.


----------



## Mavrick (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks all. When he gets a bit bigger, I will definitely start offering.


----------



## mareebapython (Nov 1, 2012)

There good but they run up the walls of your enclosure..


----------



## Mavrick (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes I noticed when I fed them to my ducks that they were pretty good at that. Had to toss them in their water bowl to slow them down!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 1, 2012)

woodies are slightly more nutritious than crickets,move slower,are cleaner and quieter than crickets.
To stop them climbing walls use fluon,no insects can climb past it.
Feed them dog or cat biscuits (I use a mix of dog,rat food and leftover cereal) plus carrot or some other vegetable for moisture.
I started with 500 mixed size in a 60litre tub and buy a new batch every year to feed 2 centrals & 2 pygmy beardies with occasional crickets and mealworms once in a while for a treat,that adds up to about $200 per year
The general rule with beardy food items is it should be about the same as the gap between their eyes.
hope that helps


----------

